# Attention: Probelms with PT709 Slimline



## Mr.Williamson

My family owns a PT709 and we came into a huge problem with it. We were at the range and it was consistently jamming. We took it home and cleaned it and brought it back to the range....Same problem. Later we found out that certain types of ammo didn't go through our gun too well.

I was wondering if this is a problem with Taurus pistols, or just a bad batch of ammo?

:smt115:smt115:smt115:smt115:smt115


----------



## Steve M1911A1

A jam is almost never the fault of the ammunition.
However, some guns prefer certain loads to others, and some guns won't reliably feed hollow-point ammunition until they've received some polishing that should have been done at the factory.

Unreliable feeding is almost always due to either wrongly-shaped magazine feed-lips, or a rough or wrongly-angled feed ramp.


----------



## Lee H

Call Taurus, and tell them you'd like a shipping label to send it to them for warranty repair. You should not accept a pistol that doesn't shoot reliably (100% of the time). I understand that others have had some problems with the 709, but Taurus has taken care of those folks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Supplementary Information:

I seem to remember some posts elsewhere (on another forum?) in which the owner of two of these pistols demonstrated that the feed ramp of one of them had been machined to quite a different contour from that of the other one. Only one of his family's pistols feeds rounds properly.

This owner has been trying to get Taurus to provide a barrel with a properly-machined feed ramp for the malfunctioning pistol, so far with no luck. He states that he is considering legal action.

The photographs he provided show that the feed ramp of the malfunctioning pistol was machined to be narrower at its bottom and top than in its middle, while the working one was machined with straight sides and equal widths.

Maybe it would be useful to ascertain if your problem pistol has a poorly shaped feed ramp.


----------



## Mr.Williamson

Ok, I'll try that.


----------



## kyroguy

Yeah, that guy is me. Check out the update thread here:

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/27276-three-strikes-taurus-out.html

I included a video detailing the problem that makes it pretty clear. If I wouldn't have had access to the second properly functioning TCP I would have never figured it out. Unfortunately, after 3 trips to the factory, Taurus hasn't "figured it out". I have contacted an attorney and was referred to another attorney in Florida (Taurus home state). They are currently working on the matter. If I make any headway I'll let you know.


----------



## Pistolpackingmama

Mr.Williamson said:


> Ok, I'll try that.


Did your problem ever get resolved? I was out shooting in April and came across the same problem. I was with 3 other shooters and only one person was able to empty the Mag without issue. I do think part of my problem may have been due to following back when racking. I had also been using repacked rounds and wondered if the ammo could be to blame.

Thanks,
Tianna


----------



## berettatoter

I had a PT709, but eventually traded it off on another pistol. The gun ran great with ball ammo, but with most JHP ammunition, it did not do so well. I would have at least one FTF with every magazine, and I had over 300 rounds through the pistol. It was not a "break-in" issue. 

I still think Taurus is on the cutting edge of design, but lacks in it's quality control of said pistols. They really need to take a long hard look at their QA department and sort some things out.


----------



## papajohn664

I own A PT740 .40caliber version of the PT709 I have had no issues with jamming with any ammo yet:smt038


----------



## Sigsite

I bought a PT709 9mm because my wife liked my S&W Shield too much. It's the same size as my Shield and is a great little shooter. She loves it so I'm happy. I'm a retired LEO and I remember in the early 1970s Taurus was making less then quality firearms. They seem to have come a long way and this 709 is a nice pistol.


----------

